# Quail



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well the quail guy was real good and I got a hen mallard


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

That's a great mixed bag!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a fun day. Seems you are always getting some successful bird hunts down there in Washington county, Richard.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome birds! I'm jealous.


----------

